# DIY an Instant 1/2 Rd RTV Silicone Mold for under a buck.



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually this 6.75" mold cost $.60
Time to build this was under 15 minutes, ready for pouring. Ingredients; 100% Silicone and water.
Cost Silicone, $2.97 for a tube, 280 gms. Water, nearly free.

Interested? Read on...

1. I started out with a wood model and crazy glued it onto a piece a wood 1/2" longer than the Model. I'm sure you could do the same with a well affixed soft bait.










2. Box in an area slightly wider than the model and as long as the wood it's affixed to;
Usually I screw the wood together to make a box but I used a clamp instead, for this project. Place it on a flat surface, preferably not your dinning room table.










3. Squeeze out enough 100% Silicone to fill the cavity, onto a flat non porous surface. Here I used some insulation board. (FYI, for a measuring guide, this .75 x .75 x 6.75 mold, with cavity weighed 54 grams)









4. Add in a few drops of water and mix thoroughly.










5. Fill the cavity with the mixed silicone.










6. Position the model so it enters the silicone, face down, centered, and press it in until it is flush with the side runners









7. When the silicone is cured (appx. 5 to 10 minutes. The silicone displaced by the model will be your guide) the model is ready to be removed. Trim any flash and pour your plastic.









*And that's what I learned at Hammer Mechanic School, today.*

Husky


----------

